

Revealed: School board member who took standardized test - tokenadult
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/post/revealed-school-board-member-who-took-standardized-test/2011/12/06/gIQAbIcxZO_blog.html

======
tokenadult
Hat tip to Science Blogs

[http://scienceblogs.com/principles/2011/12/test_taking_takes...](http://scienceblogs.com/principles/2011/12/test_taking_takes_practice.php)

for publicizing that the name of the Florida school board member who had
trouble taking a tenth-grade state assessment test is now known. "Roach, the
father of five children and grandfather of two, was a teacher, counselor and
coach in Orange County for 14 years. He was first elected to the board in 1998
and has been reelected three times. A resident of Orange County for three
decades, he has a bachelor of science degree in education and two masters
degrees: in education and educational psychology. He has trained over 18,000
educators in classroom management and course delivery skills in six eastern
states over the last 25 years." Hacker News participant blasdel posted the
underlying Washington Post story

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-
sheet/post/reveal...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-
sheet/post/revealed-school-board-member-who-took-standardized-
test/2011/12/06/gIQAbIcxZO_blog.html)

I am submitting here as a reply to the original thread about two hours ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3325557>

One day ago Hacker News participant kahirsch posted

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3317821>

a link to the actual test,

<http://fcat.fldoe.org/fcatrelease.asp>

but unfortunately that posting never made it to the main page here on Hacker
News. Thanks to the bloggers, journalists, and Hacker News participants who
followed up on the original story.

